# iPhone 6 shipping thread



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

Did anyone receive there shipping notification yet? I know I did not get one as of yet and I ordered mine on the 12th right at 4am EST.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I got shipping notifications for my cases today. Phones haven't shipped.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm rather surprised that I've gotten no notice yet. I definitely won't be getting mine on the 19th unless the shipping is real speedy.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> I'm rather surprised that I've gotten no notice yet. I definitely won't be getting mine on the 19th unless the shipping is real speedy.


My bet is that it'll be overnight deliver to major cities, with delivery by 10AM.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I pre-ordered with Fido on Friday morning (6, 64GB, Space Grey); I'm no longer in the queue and they've allocated my device - will be shipping shortly at this point apparently.


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

I hope it gets delivered by Friday. This will be my first iPhone I preordered ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Anyone get shipping confirmation yet? Mine is standard shipping which means at least a week to Labrador for sure. No Good News text for me yet.


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

Nothing for me yet. I ordered at 06:00 EDT and have been stuck in "prepared for shipping" hell for the last three days. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Foxconn reportedly has been unable to keep up with the displays for the preorder demand. Could this mean that those of us who ordered early, even though told that they would be delivered between Sept. 19-23 will actually have to wait longer than told?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

While we're all waiting, here's a good, thorough review on it:

iPhone 6 review | Phone Reviews | TechRadar


----------



## gamble (Sep 18, 2014)

Just received a UPS tracking number for my iPhone 6 from Apple. Shipped by UPS Express Saver, next day delivery before noon. I ordered about an hour after they went on sale.


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just received mine as well, it's happening!!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Found an email this morning first thing that my iPhone 6 128GB Space Gray has shipped. No text received on this shipment as with other items ordered.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Got my shipping notification as well. Normally I would expect delivery on Friday, but I checked the tracking number and it's a UPS number (not FedEx). Who knows how long that will take!!!!!!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> Found an email this morning first thing that my iPhone 6 128GB Space Gray has shipped. No text received on this shipment as with other items ordered.


They only text during reasonable hours. I think it's 7AM-9PM local time.


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

Case is on the truck out for delivery and I just got the email saying that the iPhone 6 space grey 128 was shipped via UPS. Here's hoping for the best.


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

Just looked at the delivery standards for UPS express saver service. Here it is:
Delivery
Commitment	
Next business day delivery by 12:00 noon to most metropolitan areas
Saturday delivery by 1:30 p.m. available to specific destinations


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just got my "Good News" text.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken, the Express Saver is not 'guaranteed'. On many occasions I've had an initial delivery date within the service standard that was pushed back due to a 'delay' (and this hasn't been an order of something coming from another country....usually records coming from the Amazon warehouse in Mississauga to Toronto and they can't seem to manage that on time!). I'm not getting my hopes up. My experience with FedEx has been far better.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

mixedup said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the Express Saver is not 'guaranteed'. On many occasions I've had an initial delivery date within the service standard that was pushed back due to a 'delay' (and this hasn't been an order of something coming from another country....usually records coming from the Amazon warehouse in Mississauga to Toronto and they can't seem to manage that on time!). I'm not getting my hopes up. My experience with FedEx has been far better.


Amazon almost always ships Standard or Expedited, not Express Saver. Express is guaranteed NBD before noon to major cities - but that's the NBD after UPS receives the item, not NBD after the tracking number is generated.

UPS: UPS Express Saver


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Sorry it may have been coffee beans...I do a LOT of mailorder! 

Amazon are inconsistent with their shipping as well!


----------



## stingko (Apr 14, 2008)

Odd. Delivery is now September 18th! Tracking says device left Concord at 10:40 am this morning. I'm in Montreal. Can't believe I'll really get it today.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Both of mine were just scanned into Concord. Delivers tomorrow by noon.


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

stingko said:


> Odd. Delivery is now September 18th! Tracking says device left Concord at 10:40 am this morning. I'm in Montreal. Can't believe I'll really get it today.






Mine also says picked up at concord and rescheduled for today.
View attachment 49298






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

It has been rescheduled again for tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

They would not have delivered today.

In case anyone (else) wants to try this, when you call about holding the item for pickup, UPS says that they have a commitment to *Apple* and cannot hold it, but will deliver tomorrow by the end of the day.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Mine is now saying Friday by the end of the day, but even if it does get here, all our phone stores are closed on the weekend and I'd have to wait till Monday to get the right SIM card and transfer from my old iPhone.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

csonni said:


> Mine is now saying Friday by the end of the day, but even if it does get here, all our phone stores are closed on the weekend and I'd have to wait till Monday to get the right SIM card and transfer from my old iPhone.


Just get a new SIM card now. You can call in to transfer your account from one SIM card to the other over the weekend.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> Mine is now saying Friday by the end of the day, but even if it does get here, all our phone stores are closed on the weekend and I'd have to wait till Monday to get the right SIM card and transfer from my old iPhone.


Why not buy the SIM now? You can always phone in, or do the SIM switch online (at least for Rogers).


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Actually, the guy at the store today said it's kind of a hardware change that he'll need to configure on his system. I think he meant that he'll need my new iPhone in hand to do the switch.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> Actually, the guy at the store today said it's kind of a hardware change that he'll need to configure on his system. I think he meant that he'll need my new iPhone in hand to do the switch.


That's a flat out lie. If you've bought the phone unlocked, they just need to switch the SIM card number (ICCID) on the back end. The phone does not need to be present, or even in use, to switch SIMs.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Any wireless outlet will sell you a SIM card for their brand. They don't need to see your phone, and you don't need their help putting in a SIM card.

Any Apple Store (which is probably too far from many people) will give you one for free. Often they ask to see your phone.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'll go in tomorrow for sure and get that straightened out. Thanks.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Then again, I might Not need to go in until next week. I just checked the status of shipping and saw that delivery has been updated to arrive on next Friday, September 26! Now that's a bummer.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Any wireless outlet will sell you a SIM card for their brand. They don't need to see your phone, and you don't need their help putting in a SIM card.
> 
> Any Apple Store (which is probably too far from many people) will give you one for free. Often they ask to see your phone.


Rogers and Telus have given me free sims in the past. Just go in and be very polite, tell them you are changing phones and need a (appropriate named) SIM card. You can also mention you are a corporate customer. That will pretty much guarantee a free sim 

BReligion


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

is Apple down for reserving an iPhone for in store pickup? I thought in the past they just said out of stock and you would have to keep checking. Now it says this "We’re sorry, but this service is currently unavailable."

Is it just the high demand or have they taken the store down for the iPhone and inshore reservations?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

The Bell Store today told me that Apple may include a SIM card when buying an unlocked from them. Is that so? With that, wouldn't it have to be a Bell SIM card? Bell is all we have here.


----------



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

*UPS Damaged iPhone*

So I ordered my iPhone 6 and was informed that it would be delivered on September 19. This morning I checked the status only to find a number of very obscure notices. So I called UPS. They advised that the shipment has been damaged and will be being sent back to Apple. 
Calling Apple, they advised that they are placing an inquiry with UPS but this could take 24-72 hours before UPS decide they will respond. 
Apple said that they would expedite a new iPhone out, but not until UPS advises them that the phone is being returned. 
Folks this is extremely frustrating.


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

UPS came through and the new 128gb iPhone 6 arrived. Now to start the transfer.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

So do new unlocked iPhones directly from Apple come with installed SIM cards? I don't want to buy a $5 beforehand if they do


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

There wasn't one in this phone. I don't think they could include them in factory shipped phones. If you purchased it at the Apple Store then I would think they would provide one.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have bought unlocked iPhones since the 4S, and had every model since. They have never come with sim cards. I have never had to pay for them either, well I only did it once when they switched the micro sim card. Rogers did it for me for free.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just bought one.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

No iPhone 6 for me today. I suppose next Friday.


----------



## bytemonger (Dec 11, 2006)

My iPhone 6 64gb ordered on opening day orignally was suppose to ship Oct 2 - 7 got shipping notice for delivery Sept 30. Hope it comes earlier than that.


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

I received my iPhone yesterday on time as advertised. But mine has a pesky white dot on the top of the screen? I made an appointment at the Genius Bar. So frustrated, but I guess that's the price of being an early adopter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I was slow contemplating about the screen size of the 6 plus and order is mid October. Ended up reserving one in store for this afternoon and will then cancel my order. Replacing my iPad mini and iPhone with one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Ordered my 6 plus Gold Sept 12th at around 6am, shows shipping date between Oct 11-17th wish I would have just reserved in store instead. The reserve & pick up looks to be down now and not even an option as of right now, have pre ordered every iPhone since the 3G and have received it launch day... Pretty disappointed in apple for this cluster f--- of a release


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just got an email from Apple stating that there is trouble with my address and that I should reply back with the following info:
First and last name
Street number and name
City, Province and postal Code
Telephone number.

If they don't hear from me the iPhone 6 will be returned to Apple.

The email looks legit. Strange that I just received a vga adapter the other day with no hitch.

I'm waiting to get an answer from an Apple Store rep- not even sure if they're open tonight at this time. I'm on waiting so I assume they are.
The email doesn't look like spam, etc. I'm a bit hesitant to reply. What do you think?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Sent the reply off. When looking at the UPS Tracking info, I see that the full name of my "City" has been reduced to Happy Valley-Goose B- they leave off the "ay" on Bay. Maybe that's it. Don't know why there'd be a problem- maybe it with UPS Express Saver- maybe this is the first time I received a shipment through them.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Finally got an Apple rep on the phone. She said the email was sent out because there is a "general" delay in UPS delivery and she apologized for it not getting delivered on time. She also said it had nothing to do with my address. Strange.


----------



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

csonni said:


> Finally got an Apple rep on the phone. She said the email was sent out because there is a "general" delay in UPS delivery and she apologized for it not getting delivered on time. She also said it had nothing to do with my address. Strange.


At least UPS didn't smash yours. I have received no apologies from anyone, but was lucky to get a new shipping notification from Apple saying October 16-23. So I called Apple, they advise this is an automated response to a replacement order. Apparently mine should be on it's way soon(?). Frankly I am pissed about the entire process.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Very unfortunate, for sure. So sorry for the inconvenience and lack of response on the other end.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

This seems very, very suspect. Phones are not only in their boxes, but safely packed within another box.





bgps said:


> At least UPS didn't smash yours. I have received no apologies from anyone, but was lucky to get a new shipping notification from Apple saying October 16-23. So I called Apple, they advise this is an automated response to a replacement order. Apparently mine should be on it's way soon(?). Frankly I am pissed about the entire process.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

HowEver said:


> This seems very, very suspect. Phones are not only in their boxes, but safely packed within another box.


I suspect this doesn't affect just one phone, but likely an entire container that was involved in a bigger incident (fell off a loader coming off a plane, truck involved in an accident, etc.). those do happen sometimes, although very rarely.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Sounds more like it "fell off a truck," as they say..



ldphoto said:


> I suspect this doesn't affect just one phone, but likely an entire container that was involved in a bigger incident (fell off a loader coming off a plane, truck involved in an accident, etc.). those do happen sometimes, although very rarely.


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

My rogers reservation has only gone up 16 spots since friday, hopefully they get a shipment soon. I'm thinking most of those were cancelled reservations from people who found phones locally.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I received my reserved iPhone 6 64GB Space Grey this past Saturday, Sept 20th. I had reserved it Friday morning the day it was available for pre-order through Fido. They had gotten about ~10 of them that day (for that specific location) and were all reserved devices. None available for walk-ins.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Got 2 I-Blason cases in today but no iPhone yet.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Jeepers. My iPhone 6 is still sitting in Quebec clearing customs since the 19th.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Was able to reserve a 6 Plus 64gb gold last night at 12:01, like the one I had pre ordered went in today and picked it up was in n out within 20minutes headache free. Meanwhile my pre order today was still showing a shipment date of Oct 11th I've since canceled and suggest others try to reserve in store if your still waiting for your pre order to ship.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I should have contacted UPS several days ago. It's been sitting with Purolator in Montreal since the 19th with no updated scans. Great.


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

Rogers sure is moving at a snails pace with reservations, since launch day I've only gone up a handful of positions per day, under 100 now though.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Looks like I'm going to have to have Apple put a trace on my iPhone 6 as it hasn't arrived as scheduled. I wouldn't be surprised if it was stolen in transit.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just was informed that it has arrived and is out for delivery. 'Bout time.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Got it and enjoying everything about it.


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

got my rogers 6 space grey 64gb today, I preordered around noon on the 12th and was originally over #2200.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

6 Plusses still very hard to come by (at least around here). Up until now there has still never been a single one available to reserve online, and my local dealer never got their order either.

Yesterday though, I got some mixed blessing type news. Local store did get a couple of 128GB 6 plus phones, but only in space grey (I wanted silver). They also told me they knew for a fact that they would not be getting any more for at least a month (and no silvers for at least that long if not longer), so I went for the space grey anyway. It looks good, it wasn't much of a compromise! 

SO: the one I ordered never did come in, but at least I've got one!


----------



## neodragon (Oct 7, 2014)

Has anyone ordered through the Telus retailer Smart Cell? They handle corporate plans. I ordered a 6 from them on Sept 12th but they offer no way to check the status of an order. 

I ordered a 5s from them on launch day last year and it didn't ship until late November! I'm just wondering if anyone else is waiting on them as well,and maybe knows more than I do about their progress with orders.


----------



## neodragon (Oct 7, 2014)

So, I'm still waiting for the 64GB iPhone 6 I preordered from Smart Cell on Sept 12. Their site now says 14 week delay on that model! How can a retailer take this long to fill an order?


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

neodragon said:


> So, I'm still waiting for the 64GB iPhone 6 I preordered from Smart Cell on Sept 12. Their site now says 14 week delay on that model! How can a retailer take this long to fill an order?


don't feel left out.. I have friends that are being screwed with rogers. - one still says they are 187 in position.. LOL - that is why i have been contract free for 10 yrs.. i never sign with a phone provider. I buy unlocked phones and move around as I please.

Just go to the apple store and buy it or upgrade with them directly..


----------



## neodragon (Oct 7, 2014)

Unfortunately I can't purchase elsewhere if I want the phone added to my corporate rate plan. I just have to wait it out. This is the last time though. When this contract ends, I'll buy my next phone outright. 

Seriously, to have ordered on Sept 12th and still be waiting in November is awful costumer service. Why even take orders if you're not going to have stock for months?


----------

